# C4 stem angle?



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know much about stems. I have a C4 stem on my 2009 Synapse. I built a second Synapse and want another stem like it. I found plenty of cheap C4 stems on ebay but with different lengths and angles. I have no idea what angle stem comes on a Synapse and assume the stock length is 100mm. I have looked over the stem and other than C4 and some torque specs nothing shows the length or angle. I am sure plenty of you Synapse owners know. Can you help me? FWIW I found some 6 & 10 degree C4 stems.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The 6 is the more common of the two.


----------

